
Third Circuit rules school can't discipline student for social media speech - feross
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2020/07/historic-opinion-third-circuit-protects-public-school-students-campus-social-media
======
Simulacra
I agree with this decision, but wish it could be expanded to cover workplace
as well. School, work, and home are three distinct places and except in rare
circumstances should be treated as such.

------
justSayin000001
I agree with the decision, but I can see cyberbullying and suicides going up.

